# JD MI Cylinder Head Welch Plug???



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just bought a new head for my 52 John Deere MI. I was looking at the parts diagram for the head from JD, and they show a welch plug is installed in the bottom of the head. My new head has a machined flange for the plug to be installed. The plug has a hole in it, and it appears to reduce the size of the large coolant jacket in the head, to match the size of the other cooling jacket holes. The old head I removed from the tractor didnt have one, but that head is not original to the tractor. My 47 JD M head had the plug in the head. Does anybody know if this plug needs to be installed? Will I have engine coolant circulation issues with or without it?
Also, does anybody know if JD makes a close match to the original Highway Yellow these MI's were painted.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I know nothing about the head on your M, I have Waterloo tractors and havn't stumbled into a debuque tractor yet. I have read in several places that not every lot of paint that John Deere had was 100% the same, so one barrel of paint may be just a touch different than the other, guessing they bought it in bulk barrels. I've also read that the best way is to scrape some paint off the underneath of the tractor or someplace the sun wouldn't fade and have it matched. My tractors are green ag tractors so the place for me is underneath by the starter. Not sure if any of this could help but this is what I understand about the paint. Anyway u slice it please post pics of your two cylinder deere(s). I like em


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I too have heard about JD's random paint shades. My MI was painted green when I got it (which seems to be what happens to most of them), so I took your advice and scraped some of the green paint off from under the hood, and found the original color under there. It looks to be a slightly orange/yellow. I will use that a a paint guide. As for the pictures. I no longer have the 47 JD M. I sold it to purchase this rare MI. It will be a while before I am done the MI. It is a complete overhaul, every component removed, adjusted, resealed, cleaned and painted. The only thing I didnt take apart was the trans. I have pictures of the current state of the restoration if you wanted to see those. When it is done I will post them for sure. Can I see some pictures of your waterloo's?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Well my '49 B is spread around my shop in pieces right now but whenever I get it completed I will post pics, my 70 is next in line to get tore down after the B, I'll post some pics after a while, I was hoping to take some pics of it in the snow but we havn't gotten any really this year


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

You are lucky!! I have about two feet of the white crap at the moment. On Sunday I had to shovel off the roof of my shop, cuz I was worried she may collapse. Not fun.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I tell u what, there isn't a lot of guys on this forum that can answer questions on the Johnny poppers, check out yesterday's tractors website. There is a lot of guys on there that have a lot of knowlage. There is a forum for deere's on there


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

ok thanks. Will check it out.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

here is some pics of the day a brought home the '49 B, its scattered about the garage now. there is a few pics of the 70 the day i drug it home and a pic of taking the kids tricks or treating on the hayrack. since then i have redone the wheels and rins on it and put brand new firestones all the way around


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures! Your B looks to be in great condition. Will make a nice piece when complete. I dont know much about JD 70's, but they look like a strong, solid piece of equipment. Very nice tractor. Here are some pics of the day I brought my tractor home, and to where it is now. Just yellow primer on it so far.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Man U will really have something when u get that MI all Finnished, I see u got her torn down about as far as one can. I'm looking forward to seeing it with the fresh paint. That B of mine probably looks better in picture than in person. As far as the 70 goes they where modeled to replace the G, probably around 50-55 hp. I like it. I'm thinking a 630 for my next tractor.


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought the 70 looked simular to the G. My neighbour had a 630 for many years, and he loved the thing. Yea I have done other restorations, but none to the extent of this one. It's alot more work than I thought in the beginning, but it should pay off in the end.


----------

